# Breeders and Line Info



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Wondering how one finds out more about the lines from a breeder without asking the breeder?

I searched the internet, but no info. Is there a pedigree database or something somewhere?

Just adopted a dog from someone who didn't want her due to health and temperament issues (not well socialized and been in 3 homes so far!)...comes from a crappy kennel. Wanna know more about her lines to see. Advertised as champion stock but highly doubtful as the breeder doesn't care about the dog and washed his hands of it, thought it was dead and wishes it was.

Just wondering how to get more info.


----------



## Lisa Emerson (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd
(http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/1120.html A personal favorite of mine on there...)

http://www.pawvillage.com/



Tanya Beka said:


> Wondering how one finds out more about the lines from a breeder without asking the breeder?


Look up some of the kennel names in the pedigree and see if there are websites or other contact information on those breeders. I've been known to call up a breeder's breeder before for more info. Another option is to find breeders who live near that breeder and see what they might know of the breeder or if they might be familiar with the dog / its lines.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Champion lines" means show lines. That shows nothing about temperment or ability.
Before I get "corrected" YES! there are some good dogs out there from "champion lines" but go with the odds.


----------



## Lisa Emerson (Mar 30, 2009)

Amen. (Although however the situation is in the protection breeds, I wouldn't be surprised if it's triple as bad in my breed.)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Try this - it's a German database for GSDs:


http://www.musterknaben.net/index.php

Either put name of dog and kennel in "Suchen" or choose a Kennel Name from the alphabet above.


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Try this - it's a German database for GSDs:
> 
> 
> http://www.musterknaben.net/index.php
> ...


Oh, it's not a GSD, its a rotti...sorry, thought I mentioned that.


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

These are great databases...I found 2 dogs from the kennel from 1998! Long time ago! I have a feeling the breed has disintegrated in quality since then. Sad.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

You could also check out rip off report http://www.ripoffreport.com/ See if anybody has filed complaints against the kennel. Sometimes kennels or dog deals gone bad are listed there.


----------



## Lisa Emerson (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh, good point. I've even seen some listed on the BBB.


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

great idea thanks! Glad I didn't buy the dog, she has issues, but I'm happy to provide her with a great home.


----------



## Heike Reimann (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi!

Another interesting database is www.working-dog.eu


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks. As I suspected, nothing listed since 2002 anywhere. Someone skirting off old champions and still breeding dogs just for money. Sad.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Tina Rempel said:


> You could also check out rip off report http://www.ripoffreport.com/ See if anybody has filed complaints against the kennel. Sometimes kennels or dog deals gone bad are listed there.


 
even though i've posted a report there, i've since learned the the guy that owns the site actually extorts money fr ppl/companies in order to remove complaints, he's fled the country to avoid prosecution. if i can find the email w/link to this info i'll post it also (it's fr last summer, lol). so i would take everything on there with a huge box of salt.

the BBB i'd believe though.


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

ann freier said:


> even though i've posted a report there, i've since learned the the guy that owns the site actually extorts money fr ppl/companies in order to remove complaints, he's fled the country to avoid prosecution. if i can find the email w/link to this info i'll post it also (it's fr last summer, lol). so i would take everything on there with a huge box of salt.
> 
> the BBB i'd believe though.


So who you report the rip-off report to...themselves??? Crazy! Now that's irony.


----------

